# Pepper balls



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Just stumbled upon these interesting little cuties

http://www.rap4.com/store/paintball/p/003720/less-lethal-live-rounds-live-agent-chili-pepper-filled-ball-bottle-of-100

Do anybody have any experience with them? Are these any good with a slingshot or the shell is too hard?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I have a friend that's a prison guard at chino prison. They use pepper balls. He said if the winds blowing your direction when they burst your in for a world of hurt.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

It applies to everybody in the scene, so I'm OK with that as long as the second part also is in the same world. :naughty:

I bet they use it with some kind of gun in prisons. The question is if it's any good with a slingshot.


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

"The question is if it's any good with a slingshot."

At $179 for 100 who wants to find out?


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Bruno529 said:


> "The question is if it's any good with a slingshot."
> 
> At $179 for 100 who wants to find out?


I am, I need this only as a back up plan, when I'm biking or camping in bedouins or PA areas vicinity.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Hmmmm...the burning of pepper, or the yearning of blue...which is worse?


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Hmmmm...the burning of pepper, or the yearning of blue...which is worse?


Say what? :question:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

abagrizzli said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm...the burning of pepper, or the yearning of blue...which is worse?
> ...


Oh, c'mon now...we've all been camping with habeneros, & lonely on Saturday night's...


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Now I'm sure you lost me... It MUST be a cultural thing... :banghead:

Why camp with habaneros? Who's lonely on Saturday night? Is this some trick question, when a guy goes to Mexico with hot bean chili on Saturday? What's happening? :cursin: :king:


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

He handled himself after handling the pepper. And he said he was lonley to so he even specified what he was doing after his meal... aka no woman near him.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

abagrizzli said:


> Now I'm sure you lost me... It MUST be a cultural thing... :banghead:
> 
> Why camp with habaneros? Who's lonely on Saturday night? Is this some trick question, when a guy goes to Mexico with hot bean chili on Saturday? What's happening? :cursin: :king:


Well, I'm already dancing on the razor's edge with the modz, so we'll just chock this this one up to the cultural divide...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

They are just like paint balls. Police use them to pepper a target from a distance . I've seen the Tippman Prolite semi-auto paint gun used in this application. They would shoot fine off a slingshot just like a paintball.


----------



## Popcorn (Mar 25, 2011)

So I guess this is not intended for the cats and Mynah birds?


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

treefork said:


> They are just like paint balls. Police use them to pepper a target from a distance . I've seen the Tippman Prolite semi-auto paint gun used in this application. They would shoot fine off a slingshot just like a paintball.


That is my initial concern. If they are like paintballs, it means that they need to be carried in a hard shell box. And also there's a question if they will pop up on an impact, if the SS will generate enough speed.



Popcorn said:


> So I guess this is not intended for the cats and Mynah birds?


Nooooo, nevernvernver. What do you think, I'm some kind of a sadistic monster? Of course not. For cats and mynah birds little 5 mm pearls work the best up to 10 meters. It's light and hardly may hurt them, but it does scare them. As a matter of fact, I succeeded to drive the cats out completely for now, and the mynah birds fly away as they see me or here the slap of the ss tube (smart little bastards.).


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

abagrizzli said:


> Bruno529 said:
> 
> 
> > "The question is if it's any good with a slingshot."
> ...


 I haven't had experience with the pepper balls, but rap4 is a great company, they stand by their products and the customer service is phenomenal, I have bought paintball gear from them. A few years ago the pepper balls were alot cheaper. But if u really want to test them out, u can find it on amazon a set of 10 rounds for $60. It's still steep, but as a test run they might work for u


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Vetryan15 said:


> abagrizzli said:
> 
> 
> > Bruno529 said:
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, but WOW, with shipping it comes out 8$ per shot... I'm not cheap, but it's almost pity to waste them at any target. :king:

Still don't know if I should order them, and if it's worth the risk of being detained by customs... But then again - there's almost no way to know what it is, when it's in a package...

Must... Think... Harder... :king:


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

abagrizzli said:


> Vetryan15 said:
> 
> 
> > abagrizzli said:
> ...


,

Not sure but u might want to look around. I think rap4 sells a kit to where u can make them, I thought I saw something on their site, but i just skimmed through


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

You need to check local laws, in some areas even less leathal ammo is restricted.....my understanding is they have a much thicker shell than your average paintball, and to effective you need to deliver multiple rounds on target. If youre set on trying them you can buy empty shells fill them with whatever and see what kind of impact, spread etc. You would get with a slingshot. You can even make your own pepper balls but I doubt they would be as potent


----------



## Popcorn (Mar 25, 2011)

Just had a thought about the Mynah birds. Those little (Mylar?) fans on a stick that are a childs party favor--they spin and flash in the breeze--might be a scary thing for any birds. Of course, then you would lose out on some shooting.


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

You can always make your own pepper spray. Get a Super Soaker water gun some peppers, vinegar and a few other choice ingredients and you can get good range and it won't be $1.79 per shot (plus shipping).


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

harpersgrace said:


> You need to check local laws, in some areas even less leathal ammo is restricted.....my understanding is they have a much thicker shell than your average paintball, and to effective you need to deliver multiple rounds on target. If youre set on trying them you can buy empty shells fill them with whatever and see what kind of impact, spread etc. You would get with a slingshot. You can even make your own pepper balls but I doubt they would be as potent


Yes, that's what driving me off a little bit. And that was my initial question in this thread - will they work with a SS, because I also agree with you - they have to have much thicker shell, to diminish the opportunity of explosion under non-careful handling. Where can I buy empty shells of those?



> Just had a thought about the Mynah birds. Those little (Mylar?) fans on a stick that are a childs party favor--they spin and flash in the breeze--might be a scary thing for any birds. Of course, then you would lose out on some shooting.


Unfortunately, it won't work because of three reasons:

1. They are two smart, they learn quickly and they're not afraid of anything. Actually, they are considered as a vermin in some countries, because they tend to overtake and scare away natural bird population in the area.

2. The intention is to remove only the Mynahs, because we do need other birds for photos, and the Mylar fans will scare away all the birds, especially the rare ones.

3. I don't want to lose this fun shutin'.  I don't hit a mark on them much (maybe 1 out of 20), and when I do - it does nothing to the bird, but this is such a fun activity... Sitting on the terrace, sunny day, pleasant wind, birds goofing around, me with a slingshot and cold cola and with a purpose, not just shooting some can...



Bruno529 said:


> You can always make your own pepper spray. Get a Super Soaker water gun some peppers, vinegar and a few other choice ingredients and you can get good range and it won't be $1.79 per shot (plus shipping).


Now that sounds fun, but I doubt I can or want carry a water gun when mtb-ing in a desert. It's too heavy and complicated to handle. And comes instead of real water. But still, thank you, it sounds fun and stinky.


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

abagrizzli said:


> Bruno529 said:
> 
> 
> > You can always make your own pepper spray. Get a Super Soaker water gun some peppers, vinegar and a few other choice ingredients and you can get good range and it won't be $1.79 per shot (plus shipping).
> ...


I actually have looked into this a bit. Plenty of info online on this topic. Simply home made non-lethal defense......for starters.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I think Rap4 sells empty casings.
You also might want to check out simple shot shooting sports (vendor here) they sell some less leathal ( not pepper) ammo.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

harpersgrace said:


> I think Rap4 sells empty casings.
> You also might want to check out simple shot shooting sports (vendor here) they sell some less leathal ( not pepper) ammo.


Thanks, actually I'm already familiar with Nathan from FlippinOut, and his website. But Nathan sells not what I'm looking for in this case. However, I'll check the Rap4 once again for empty shells. Thank you for the tip.


----------

